

City life is as much about moving through landscapes as being in them - akshayshinde7
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/nov/01/secrets-worlds-happiest-cities-commute-property-prices

======
edward
This is an edited extract from Happy City: Transforming Our Lives Through
Urban Design by Charles Montgomery

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_City](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_City)

